# one night after work project.



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

well as few of you know i sold my bagyards







. absolutely loved them they worked great for me for a year driving daily, so the only reason was money situation.
so since i still plan on driving on air i had to come up with some simple and cheap solution, i figured i still have my old easystreets and only things that bad about them are the struts, i decided to use air lift bags off those struts and mount them onto something more suitable for german car.
thanks to Alex Schmidt from http://www.goingfast.org for hooking me up with these inexpensive supersport struts.
the struts that i use are about 2" shorter and most likely will not be low enough for me,but it will do for now, until i figure where i could get even shorter struts.
enough talking time for pics. please comment constructive criticism is always good kick. 








































































































was welding on the strut fully collapsed and submerged in the bucket with cold water, just in case not to let it overheat.
tomorrow will be working on the second one and hopefully install them over the weekend.
also thanks to Chris (rev run) 
will be using these J-13 strut bushings he got for me.











_Modified by Rat4Life at 1:30 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

interested to see how these look installed.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

hey man, i love you for this
good luck and let me know if you need a hand







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

Looking good interested to see how this turns out as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_hey man, i love you for this
good luck and let me know if you need a hand







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hey Ryan i love you for many things too, but lets not talk about it here


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

do work misha


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

that actually looks very nice dude.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I am very interested to see how this works for you. I am hoping for good results.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

not bad buddy...not bad at all
I like the lathe...


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

haha i had to go back and forth through the pics when i saw you cutting into the easy streets, i was like.... wait... ueread;.. OH!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_not bad buddy...not bad at all
I like the lathe...

lol yea that lathe is prehistoric , still works though


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

looks like some of the WWII stuff I still use... Monster machines built to last


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_looks like some of the WWII stuff I still use... Monster machines built to last









Our old shop had some of those. We had one that was atleast 20 feet long and from the stone age but still turned like a champ.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see them on the car


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

misha.. good work. Some times you have to make do. you sir _make_ do for sure.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Interesting, not bad and im curious to see them on as well. Good luck!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Loren Wallace)*

Cant wait to see how the stance is.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

intrested to see as well


----------



## JWFord (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*

Looks legit!


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: one night after work project. (Rat4Life)*

Looks good, Misha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BTW Dubs on the Lot ???


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

hell yeah misha, dubs on the lot!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: one night after work project. (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_Looks good, Misha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BTW Dubs on the Lot ???









was planning to do more work with these on saturday,but might just come up there with my friends cabrio.
ok, had some time to finish second one today,unfortunatly no time tomorrow to install them on the car, so will try to do it on saturday evening.
thanks for comments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
picture of welding procedure







trying to keep things cool.
































did not paint strut bodies all the way down,just in case if its too tight fit into the knuckle.











_Modified by Rat4Life at 12:11 AM 3-20-2009_


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: one night after work project. (Rat4Life)*

you sir have mad skill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: one night after work project. (pielout)*

do you have any way to test them for air leaks?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: one night after work project. (ryanmiller)*

cant wait to see these mounted, just wish i woulda had money when you sold the bagyards and not a few days late


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn Misha!! Nice work


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Nice work. Your fronts went to a good home


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brig props for MishaStruts








seriously, very interested to see how the car comes out w/ these!


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

So are those gas charged struts?
Crazy


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: one night after work project. (Rat4Life)*

Nice nice kinda looks like my OEM struts








P.S. rev run chris got those bushings from me











_Modified by MalakaiTran at 8:58 PM 4-10-2009_


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: one night after work project. (MalakaiTran)*

loooks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the frame notch and the missing wheel lock torture


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: one night after work project. (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
might just come up there with my friends cabrio


Hope to see you there


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

sweeet


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_do you have any way to test them for air leaks?


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_So are those gas charged struts?Crazy

yes they are gas charged and i just tested them for leaks today,for over two hours they were holding 70psi without leaks
decided not to install them until later this week when i get my new valves.
Santi believe it or not but i was still using the valves that i got from you.
here are few pics from today's test.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'm excited. From the text I knew it had to be good! 
Looking forward to seeing your car this year.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
Santi believe it or not but i was still using the valves that i got from you.


hahahaha







they were great quality, i jsut didnt wanna invest the time on figuring out the leak they had!!


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

Im kinda inspired by this. Does anybody know if you can get just the easystreet bags/brackets without the strut? It seems like it would be a decent/inexpensive setup if you put them on some decent struts. Plus it looks like you could get a good range of heights with those double bags.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (79RabbitDSL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *79RabbitDSL* »_Im kinda inspired by this. Does anybody know if you can get just the easystreet bags/brackets without the strut? It seems like it would be a decent/inexpensive setup if you put them on some decent struts. Plus it looks like you could get a good range of heights with those double bags.

talk to [email protected] see if they could get some parts for/from easystreet.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

dang yo, thats wild you sold your bagyards...but financial issues always come first though,









glad you found a way around not having them, and im sure these will work out just fine for the time being...cant wait to see em on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

idk how i just saw this now!!
you're welcome for those mounts, i knew you wanted them so i thought a present would be nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you can finally stop riding around on my stock suspension


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
talk to [email protected] see if they could get some parts for/from easystreet.



This is true I can get just the bags/struts seperate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

This is true I can get just the bags/struts seperate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



that opens up some possibilities depending on how this goes down. We might have another cheap budget airride set up in the works now.
But are the separate pieces an arm and a leg:?


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_

that opens up some possibilities depending on how this goes down. We might have another cheap budget airride set up in the works now.
But are the separate pieces an arm and a leg:?

Ill check it out today and give you an im about it.


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bump for an update. I am too excited to see how this goes down. If this works well this might be my temporary solution till i get bagyards probably next spring.


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

good stuff


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ohSoEuro1.8t)*

any updates on the struts?


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdgood)*

car looks great! loved it from the day i saw it. Question: This is kinda hard to explain but why run the bottom bag mount so low on the stock strut you made? Is it so when the car is at the ride height you want it, it has plenty of air in it for a nice ride. When you move it down so far on the strut all you are doing is taking away from the height that the bag and strut can give you. Because the top hole on the bag is smaller it can only go to a certain point down and then it just bottoms out! Im just curious, and awaiting pictures of the final product!!


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

lets see some travel misha


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FirstVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FirstVDub* »_car looks great! loved it from the day i saw it. Question: This is kinda hard to explain but why run the bottom bag mount so low on the stock strut you made? Is it so when the car is at the ride height you want it, it has plenty of air in it for a nice ride. When you move it down so far on the strut all you are doing is taking away from the height that the bag and strut can give you. Because the top hole on the bag is smaller it can only go to a certain point down and then it just bottoms out! Im just curious, and awaiting pictures of the final product!!









Sorry still didn't have time to put these in, hoping for this thursday. Reason for lower plate to be so low/close to the tire is to run little bit more pressure at ride height, also try to compensate for soft strut,i had this problem with easystreet where lower bag plate is mounted way too high and with this bag setup it looks like it should go high enough.


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

thats what i thought. i have a similar setup in my jetta and they go ridiculously high. I thought about cutting it and moving it down a bit, was just curious, thanks


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FirstVDub)*

Ok so i installed struts after work today and its a complete failure.
I mean they do hold pressure and drives great but because struts not short enough they bottom out quick. All the way up they are same as stock maybe little higher,all the way down they are as low as easystreet.
Failure







time to do version V2 with some shorter coilover struts.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

ahhh bummer! That stinks that they don't go low !


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ill volunteer to help the cause a lil bit if you want, i have some blown old skool witecs if you want them and know how to rebuild them


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_ill volunteer to help the cause a lil bit if you want, i have some blown old skool witecs if you want them and know how to rebuild them 

are they threaded bodies? if so i would like to try them.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what about some quality struts like some bilstein's? maybe they dont bottom out the same way...


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
are they threaded bodies? if so i would like to try them. 


pm'ed ya 

_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_what about some quality struts like some bilstein's? maybe they dont bottom out the same way...


i think bilstein's would still bottom out thats y bagyard shortens them


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*

Yah they're all gonna bottom out because it all comes down to the travel that the mk4 usually has. You need something that's shorter than those.
Have you thought about using Koni Yellow inserts? Would they be short enough? The nice thing about them is that you slide them into the steel strut housing which you could easily weld your mounts onto.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

very true doesnt fk use the same kinda setup on there coils?


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

hmm..watching this.
curious too see about the weitec's.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (zrobb3)*

FK does use Koni inserts in some of their struts, but I'm not sure if they're the same inserts we can buy here in the US. The 8610-1436 and -1437 strut inserts are pretty short. They're a bit spendy though, $150-$200 each.
Page 13 for details:
http://www.koni-na.com/pdf/KON...8.pdf


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Afazz)*

Are those supersports twin-tube hydraulic or gas monotube? If they're twin tube, you can probably shorten them yourself on your lathe. I shortened a set of Koni 8610 inserts and it wasn't too difficult, Banned Wagon shortened a few sets too in one of his crazy suspension threads.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Are those supersports twin-tube hydraulic or gas monotube? If they're twin tube, you can probably shorten them yourself on your lathe. I shortened a set of Koni 8610 inserts and it wasn't too difficult, Banned Wagon shortened a few sets too in one of his crazy suspension threads.

no they are monotube design, i searched before and didnt find any twin-tube's other than coilovers available for mk4 platform.
thanks for the link to koni site , i gotta do more research.


----------

